# Need something to secure zippers on ThinkTank Turnstyle sling bag



## ScottyP (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi,

I am used to having a backpack with the entry on the backside for security, but I just got the referenced sling bag and the zippers are exposed to the public back there as I walk around. This is NOT a criticism of this bag, which I am really liking, but rather just something that is equally relevant (or equally irrelevant if this is just my imagination) to every bag where the zippers aren't hidden against your back. 

I am concerned that:
1.). They might just work their way open and dump my stuff, or
2.). Some theif might have too easy a time in quickly unzipping it without me at least knowing about it.

I don't want anything that will be too aggravating to me trying to get into the bag; just something that will hold the 2 zipper loops together against accidental slipping, plus at least some measure of anti-casual thievery, that would at least slow a thief down for a few seconds and thereby discourage him. 

Also not junky looking.


----------



## ninjapeps (Jul 25, 2015)

I've been using a Turnstyle 20 as an everyday bag for the last six months. The only thing resembling security I've done is zip the main compartment to the bottom instead of to the top. My logic is that it's harder to open from there since unzipping it could cause whatever's inside to just spill out. If I feel that security could be a serious issue, then I put the bag in front of me in belt mode.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 25, 2015)

The zipper loops has a security function. For the main compartment, you can tread one loop into the other loop. then tread the other loop back to the first loop. The zipper is secured until you untread them or someone cuts it. The problem is in the outside compartment, it has only one pull, this trick does not work. 
You can get a baby diaper safety pin to hold all 3 pull together after the 2 pulls from the main compartment has been treaded.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 25, 2015)

Many places carry small carabiner type devices intended for use as a keychain. For example:

http://www.rei.com/product/811687/nite-ize-stainless-steel-s-biner-size-1-package-of-2

Something like this might work.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 25, 2015)

The first thing I thought of was what JPAZ mentioned. Other ideas include...

- Regular aluminum small carabiner, maybe one with a spin lock on the clasp. (They make cheap small versions that resemble the actual big climbing versions.)
- A piece of stiff insulated wire, either copper or some other metal depending on how stiff you want it etc. Low tech but simple and would take a few twists to undo it which helps keep it all secured. Something like a short length of 12 or 14 ga romex conductor, either white or black?
- They make some hand sanitizers that utilize a silicone tether that connects to itself in a loop. That might be too easy to separate but then again, maybe not.
** My favorite in this list ** *-- >>* They make small wire rope key rings that are flexible and you twist them a 1/4 to 1/2 turn to engage or disengage the fastener or it bends in to lock/unlock. Might be perfect for this.
http://www.amazon.com/Lucky-Line-71101-Key-Ring/dp/B000JQ05B4%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAILSHYYTFIVPWUY6Q%26tag%3Dduckduckgo-d-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB000JQ05B4
or
http://www.keyring.com/twisty---twist-lock-flexible-coated-cable-key-ring.aspx
- If you really wanted real security, there is always the flexible wire rope TSA luggage locks that have a 3 digit combo.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi Scotty. 
TSA Combination luggage padlock. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## DeafByDrumming (Jul 25, 2015)

I use a carabiner that is looped onto the handle strap. A small deterrent but it's definitely better than nothing. Or you could use the rain cover.


----------



## pwp (Jul 26, 2015)

JPAZ said:


> Many places carry small carabiner type devices intended for use as a keychain. For example:
> http://www.rei.com/product/811687/nite-ize-stainless-steel-s-biner-size-1-package-of-2





DeafByDrumming said:


> I use a carabiner that is looped onto the handle strap. A small deterrent but it's definitely better than nothing. Or you could use the rain cover.


+1 This is exactly what I use. Years ago I had a very expensive smash when a fully loaded LowePro backpack gradually unzipped itself as I walked, then abruptly dumped the contents of the backpack onto concrete. Really made my day...

So a small, cheap aluminium carabiner locking the two zip handles together is now a required item for me. It solves both the "creeping-zip" syndrome and doubles as a modest security item. 

-pw


----------



## ScottyP (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks. The TSA locks or similar look promising. I also like the cable keychain things. Looping a carabiner through the camera strap is one I wouldn't have thought of but interesting. Thanks everyone for the ideas.

My only suggestion for improvement on this bag, btw, is that you really can fit a full size speedlite in there with the 70-200 mounted on the camera and with a 2nd lens in the end. I just wish the zipper unzipped a couple inches farther, so you could pull the camera out the end. If you could, you could make a shelf with the extra velcro divider that sat flat, above the big lens, so the flash could sit on top of tht shelf, and the camera and lens could be thrust into the bag under the shelf through the end. Oh well. I can just carry the padded speedlite case that came with the Phottix flash and that does the job pretty well.


----------



## Gnocchi (Jul 26, 2015)

Get one of these clip things.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 26, 2015)

Gnocchi said:


> Get one of these clip things.



JPAZ suggested this and it was the first thing that came to mind for me too.

However... in my experience (and I have a LOT of experience rigging all kinds of things like this), these little devices tend to be a bit awkward in actual use. And if you use them for hanging keys etc from your belt loop, they will surprisingly allow the keys to end up on the ground when you least expect it. Now, I use larger versions of this type of carabiner to only hang heavier things that will be stationary.


----------



## timmy_650 (Jul 27, 2015)

You can try a wire tie too. It is kinda like a bread wire tie but cover in plastic and thicker. I like that bc you can choose how hard it is to get into bc you can wrap it once or like 4 times. 

something like this

http://www.amazon.com/RoryTory-Flexible-Multi-Purpose-Strong-Silicone/dp/B00YI0U1RA/ref=sr_1_15?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1437952116&sr=1-15&keywords=wire+ties


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 27, 2015)

timmy_650 said:


> You can try a wire tie too. It is kinda like a bread wire tie but cover in plastic and thicker. I like that bc you can choose how hard it is to get into bc you can wrap it once or like 4 times.
> 
> something like this
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/RoryTory-Flexible-Multi-Purpose-Strong-Silicone/dp/B00YI0U1RA/ref=sr_1_15?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1437952116&sr=1-15&keywords=wire+ties



I forgot about those! D' Oh! I've used those things too. They're pretty cool little suckers and might also offer the ability to easily tie a few other things onto the zipper like hand sanitizer and stuff. Only thing I don't like is their price. But they would last a long time.


----------



## timmy_650 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yea and I think that link was not ideal. These are priced a lot better. 

http://www.amazon.com/Nite-Ize-GT3-4PK-A1-Reusable-Assorted/dp/B004MMEHKG/ref=pd_sim_60_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=1TETZEKTW589PBY4E3HW

I think that is about the ones i could go with. I believe Home Depot sells them, so I would probably go into the store and make sure the fit.


----------



## Gnocchi (Jul 28, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Gnocchi said:
> 
> 
> > Get one of these clip things.
> ...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 28, 2015)

I think this thread... NEEDS MORE COWBELL! Definitely! Whatever method you choose, I think it should include the ability to add COWBELL. ;D


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 28, 2015)

Cow bell is good, then you know where to run if your bag takes a hike!

I really like the back access on some bags like my Lowepros, sadly my think tank is standard format but does have eyes for a padlock where I clip a dog clip to stop someone unzipping it, however as said that's not how they gain access, they use a pen or tool to pop the zipper open, quicker than messing around with zips, not sure what the answer is to best security, other than pack just what you need and use the back access style Lowepro bags, ok for you guys in the U.S. and I'd bet a Glock puts off most who wish to steal your stuff!


----------



## gtvone (Jul 28, 2015)

ScottyP said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am used to having a backpack with the entry on the backside for security, but I just got the referenced sling bag and the zippers are exposed to the public back there as I walk around. This is NOT a criticism of this bag, which I am really liking, but rather just something that is equally relevant (or equally irrelevant if this is just my imagination) to every bag where the zippers aren't hidden against your back.
> 
> ...



Hi ScottyP, I work with the thinkTank guys and while I think everything has been covered off here, I'f take a few good suggestions from this thread and will email the designers with them directly (The couple extra inches on the zip for the 70-200 / flash, etc) - Someone mentioned the threading the pull through the other pull and again, that's what I do personally (I use the TurnStyle sometimes when I go ride my bike) I also have the small double ended carabiner which works well - just be careful to put it at the top end (personal experience) so that if you put the bag down, the carabiner doesn't rub against your gear inside as easily! Hope this helps. THanks all! Appreciated. --Simon // thinkTankPhoto


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 28, 2015)

gtvone said:


> Hi ScottyP, I work with the thinkTank guys and while I think everything has been covered off here, I'f take a few good suggestions from this thread



I love TT stuff. But then maybe there is a zipper pull with a way to secure the two together that can be incorporated into future designs.


----------

